# 95 alty. starts, idle's.. give her gas and she stalls.



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

thats the question for you guys.

95 altima. turns over and idle's. but when you give her gas she just stalls right out. what are we thinkin? and thanks for your help!


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

It sounds a little like the Mass Air Flow Meter is going bad. Try starting and unplugging it while it is running. Then let me know what it does.

Troy


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

thanks KA24tech. Much appreciated. will try that today when I can. anything else you guys can think of?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

blueboost said:


> thanks KA24tech. Much appreciated. will try that today when I can. anything else you guys can think of?


since thats the first electrical part in the system, i can dig that answer... next up would be the tps. have you pulled the codes from the ecu yet? that would A LOT.


-quoted the wrong post...


----------

